# Wish me luck, I'm heading my fibro support group Thurs.!



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Our regular coordinator and substitute can't make it, so I'm elected! I'm not very good speaking in front of people, but being it is an informal support group, I think I'll do just fine. The coordinator stopped over with some materials to talk about. I'm bringing bottled water for them so they like me, and do a lot of talking too!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hey there Moldie:Congrats. I'm sure you will do an excellent job on Thursday. Just take a lot of deep breaths. The bottled water is good idea. You are quite knowledgeable about fibro. Info that I've gotten off the fibro site from you has been a big help.I missed you on yesterday's chatroom, but I also understand when you're not feeling great. That is one thing about us fm buds, we don't need to explain, we already understand. Besides, Indian food usually gets me going. (Too spicy for me). I've been doing a little misbehaving myself (nuts, ice cream, chocolate). I'll have to get back on track with the healthier foods. Anyways, take care and good luck on Thurs. Hope to talk you next week in the chatroom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2000)

Moldie, you'll do just great. As Weener says, you are so educated on the subject, you won't have a problem.Good Luck! Let us know how it went--Lynne


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Good luck, Moldie, I think you'll be just fine. I missed the chatroom on Monday night as my computer was down, Just got it up and running again this evening and couldn't wait to come back here.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the well wishes. I did do just fine (I think). There were only five of us there! Are any of you in a support group? Do you find it helpful? We mostly share information and vent. Not much different than on this BB! [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 03-10-2000).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Moldie:Way to go! I knew you could do it. I don't belong to a support group, I'm a bit of an introvert when it comes to opening up in front of a group situation.When I lived in Grand Valley, my doctor suggested that I join a group, but I never did. Do you find it helpful?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2000)

Yea, Moldie!!!!! You did it and I knew you could! You're too good at this stuff, ya know?I've never been to a support group. I would like to go to one. I don't like to let people know what I have really. I'm afraid they won't understand. We joined a church a few months back, a wonderful family church. The pastor and his wife are great. I used to be such an extrovert and I am now a bit half and half, more introvert. They asked me here a couple of weeks ago to be on the evangalist board and it took me three days to finally tell them no. I already have enough on my platter with the kids school and activities and the house, well, you both know exactly what I'm headed for. I just can't do anything more or I am headed for disaster. I have such a hard time saying no to the church without feeling some guilt yet I know I can't do it. I reason things out and realize I JUST CAN'T DO IT and they will find someone else!!!!!! Then I worry what kind of reaction I will get when I come back the next Sunday. They were wonderful. Went for Ash Wednesday, and they couldn't have been nicer and said they weren't giving up on me yet. I just don't want to tell them I have a health deal becuase I don't want to get into it. ANyway, I feel better and have now vented and talked to my support group....YOU WONDERFUL PEOPLE!!!! Thanks! Lynne


----------

